# Hello Guys :)



## chenSee (Jan 31, 2013)

I am planning to move in Singapore soon! Is there any advisable place that we can rent a house/apartment at a cheaper price??


----------



## g_shanmuga (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi ChenSee,

Congrats, Please elaborate your query this will help out Expat to fire their answers in detail manner.

Thanks
g_shanmuga


----------

